# scratching disease



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

a friend of mine sold some farm raised pumilios to this person. he said it has
the symptons of something called "scratching disease" and is curious how serious
it is. it is described in the dendro book by a dutch person, hasel???? this is
about the only part of his name i remember sorry. it has a pic of a azureus if i remember and is thin.
i myself have never heard of "scratching disease". i was thinking it might just
be cleaning itself since it is useing it's back legs and rubbing them on its
body. i and my friend have never seen the pumilio do this. and as usual when you
get info from a second party there are things left out. the one thing this
person does have it in quarentine.
hope i wasn't too confusing in my explaination.
walt


----------

